# Duct Tape Snowshoes



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

These might come in handy.

Duct Tape Snowshoes from Scratch - Download PDF

I ain't made em, but they look decent. Thought somebody could use the info.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

You are right ... These might come in handy.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I love duct tape. It even comes in camouflage.


----------



## surviveendofsociety (Sep 13, 2011)

What an awesome idea. Duct tape is so versatile.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Got ya!...*



OldCootHillbilly said:


> These might come in handy.
> 
> Duct Tape Snowshoes from Scratch - Download PDF
> 
> I ain't made em, but they look decent. Thought somebody could use the info.


Well, OldCootBilly, your secret is out! Now we know that you are really Red Green, the master craftsman of everything duct tape! When the SHTF I'll be heading north to join you at the Possum Lodge.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

ummmm....what are "snowshoes"?...


----------



## spleify (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting idea


----------



## lickit (Oct 6, 2011)

*be much better if you twisted the tape into cord.*

Duct tape is not very good stuff at all. If it gets wet or cold, it's worthless, so it's an "indoor", thing, in good weather, basically. There are much better tapes, like fiberglass reinforced packing tape.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> These might come in handy.
> 
> Duct Tape Snowshoes from Scratch - Download PDF
> 
> I ain't made em, but they look decent. Thought somebody could use the info.


Contrary to what a certain "Junior Member" said, I have seen Duct tape last for years in outside use and in all types of weather. Duct tape is the neatest stuff since sliced bread. 

DM


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

efbjr said:


> Well, OldCootBilly, your secret is out! Now we know that you are really Red Green, the master craftsman of everything duct tape! When the SHTF I'll be heading north to join you at the Possum Lodge.


So there is someone on here besides me that watches the Red Green show. Red is a riot, but Harold really cracks me up. The show is a total hoot.

DM


----------



## lickit (Oct 6, 2011)

*I'd have to say that your experience is quite limited then*

I've seen the stuff do ok, once the sun baked it pretty good, but anyone can put it in the fridge, or wet it and see that it's very quickly ruined.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There not meant fer everday use, like in a emergency is what they be fer.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

lickit said:


> Duct tape is not very good stuff at all. If it gets wet or cold, it's worthless, so it's an "indoor", thing, in good weather, basically. There are much better tapes, like fiberglass reinforced packing tape.


Obviously, you've never seen Myth Busters. They built a sailboat out of duct tape that not only floated, it continued to sail for an extended period of time without failure. It all depends on how you use it.


----------



## lilrose8 (Nov 25, 2011)

the link says you have to be a member to get the PDF file..... can someone summarized how it is done?


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Here you go...*



lilrose8 said:


> the link says you have to be a member to get the PDF file..... can someone summarized how it is done?


Free to join.


----------



## lilrose8 (Nov 25, 2011)

efbjr said:


> Free to join.


COOL! Thanks...I can totally see how these would work.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

*Reduced to You Tube...*



oldvet said:


> So there is someone on here besides me that watches the Red Green show. Red is a riot, but Harold really cracks me up. The show is a total hoot.DM


D'ont have cable...too expensive! Got better things to spend my $$$ n!  Started watching Red and the gang on the over the air PBS station Channel 36, WSBE, in RI.  Unfortunately, due to budget restrictions, while continuing the cable transmissions, they pull the plug on over the air broadcasting from 11 pm to 7am.  Guess what time Red comes on! 

I get my my Red Green "fix" on You Tube now.


----------



## mrmike487 (Oct 15, 2011)

What an awesome idea. Duct tape is so versatile.

- Home


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I've seen duct tape last for years and I've seen it turn to threads of crap over one winter. Depends on the tape and how it's used. 

Hey Oldvet- keep your stick on the ice.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jason said:


> I've seen duct tape last for years and I've seen it turn to threads of crap over one winter. Depends on the tape and how it's used.
> 
> Hey Oldvet- keep your stick on the ice.


Ah another Red and Harold fan.


----------

